# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Market for goldselling in gw2?

## GW2yoyo

I'm really exited to see how the irl market will evolve, do you guys think their will be money to made in gold selling and other related irl trading stuff?

----------


## Zoidberg

There will most likely a market for GW2 gold, but I'm guessing prices won't be that high since you can basically buy gold in a legit way, via their ingame Gem store.

----------


## jamesholt

So this game has no "selling" for players? Only buying from ArenaNet?

Weak.

Say what you will about Blizzard, but at least they allow players to profit off the game as they have. Its a ****ing one way street with these ArenaNet people. Only they can profit.

----------


## GW2yoyo

> There will most likely a market for GW2 gold, but I'm guessing prices won't be that high since you can basically buy gold in a legit way, via their ingame Gem store.


Exactly. But I think Arenanet is forgetting something.

The first official prices on gems were:
800 for €10.00
1600 for €20.00
2800 for €35.00
4000 for €50.00

The question now is, if you cannot buy gold directly, but have to buy gems and convert them to gold - How much gold do you get for 10 euro, which is the lowest price for 800 gems.
Now, I know the following is pure speculation and cannot be proven yet, but I would have a hard time to imagine that they will give you 1000 gold for 10 euro (800 gems.)
500 gold seems unlikely, because there is 3 bigger gem packages, and how many thousands would they then give players (ridiculousness amounts) 
My guess is that the small gem package with 800 gems, would at max give a player 10 gold.

If my guess turns out to be true, or somehow close to the gold obtained from 800 gems, this would mean that players can "buy legit gold" at the cost of 10 euro for 10 gold (1 eu/1gold)
I know it maybe sounds a little to pessimistic about the gold convert prices, but even if they were generous and gave 500 gold for 10 euro, the private gold selling prices will still beat the s*** out of Arenanets prices. I'm really exited to see how Arenanet will compete with private gold sellers, if their prices won't stand a chance compared to the black market.

----------


## kwalti

You can buy gold, the seller will mail it to you. Because there is no trade window, you can still trade. If you trust them.

----------


## Sidelancer

What's the big deal if u can't sell gold in-game, people sell d3 gold online no problem. I'm sure it will be relatively profitable, at least in the first few months.

----------


## GW2yoyo

It will be exiting to see, if the option to buy legally from Arenanet ingame will strike down huge on online gold sale. I've read on a lot of GW2 forums, that people rather pay a secure source, than taking risks buying online.

----------


## Mullich88

I wonder if there will be a market for rare endgame items. If 10g is considered a lot (say 10m gold in D3), will there be items worth hundreds of gold (hundreds of millions in D3)? I'm trying to figure out where the market will be best for making $ in this game, but if you can simply buy gold directly from Arenanet, I'm not sure manually farming gold will be most profitable. Perhaps playing the AH will become the most profitable in this game. 

I was hoping I get a multi-boxing setup going and simply mine mine mine until my eyes bled. Perhaps this isn't the best route either. I gotta get this figured out in the next couple weeks. Any thoughts on the subject would be much appreciated.

----------


## Trotz

never got into botting. But since discovering this forum (and since i noticed there is actually quite some money in those games) im thinking about starting with gw2. I know its really hard to tell how that market will develop, but im wondering what would be you lower weekly expectation running 4 Bots? Id guess 50 Bucks a Day should be pretty possible? What is/was the average time to live for a botted account in gw1?

----------


## keysaler

> never got into botting. But since discovering this forum (and since i noticed there is actually quite some money in those games) im thinking about starting with gw2. I know its really hard to tell how that market will develop, but im wondering what would be you lower weekly expectation running 4 Bots? Id guess 50 Bucks a Day should be pretty possible? What is/was the average time to live for a botted account in gw1?


You have to wait on how hard it is to get gold to find the prices out but I can certainly say that bans will be huge most likely as guild wars had alot of bans more then blizz did in d3.
Also if everyone will bot this game then the prices will sink very fast it depends on supply/demand and becouse the company behind guild wars 2 is basically also gonna sell gems wich you can trade to gold and maybe even sell gold not sure but that would mean we've got a competitor and the price would have to be around 50-25% of the price of them.
Basically wait and see and you're not even sure if a bot is gonna come out for it soon since it has a advanced security i've heard so it could maybe take 2 weeks before any bot comes on the market or longer and by that time gold would already dropped significantly.
But can go either way but botting for profit is very risky becouse of bans etc diablo 3 was a exeption becouse it was very much money in the beginning but take in mind guild wars 2 isn't from blizzard and they are gonna sell currency ingame themselves and nobody is allowed to sell gold or gems or anything which is very egoistic.

----------

